# Lorain 14-pointer



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Anybody missing a 14-pointer near Lorain? I ran into this brute yesterday while fishing. 

Might also be an EHD victim...


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Thats a shame.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

such a total waste. would love to have one like that in my crosshairs.
sherman


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that the one way up the black? He was dead up there since browns opening day if so


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Unfortunately I'll say EHD with it being Lorain co. Sad really.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Get a salvage tag for that thing and at least save the antlers


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd say EHD based on the fact it was in the water


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If one of you guys up there don't want that thing you can gladly ship it to me.


----------

